# Do You Know The Way To San Jose?...



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just booked a trip for my DS (9) and I to Monterey, CA the weekend of October 20-22.
We will be flying into San Jose, then jumping into a waiting Miata* (top down of course!) and heading for the ALMS season finale race at Laguna Seca. I can not tell you how excited he is!!!









Any other Outbackers going to be in the neighborhood around that time?

Happy Trails,
Doug

* I would have loved to give that new Hertz-only Shelby GT-H Mustang a test drive







, but at $500 for three days I just couldn't justify it!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

And you got the Miata because you want to be more like Wolfie, right? Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds like a great trip. Nothing like quaility time with the little Dougster.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Just booked a trip for my DS (9) and I to Monterey, CA the weekend of October 20-22.
> We will be flying into San Jose, then jumping into a waiting Miata* (top down of course!) and heading for the ALMS season finale race at Laguna Seca. I can not tell you how excited he is!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Does it have the pedal panel like Wolfie's? Her's has got one in the floor board so that when Phooey goes Kapooey she can beat street with the courtesy of her fast feet.







*Flintstones meet the flint*...Ah sorry.









BUT Cool Doug! you and your son have a good time! my DS and I do that once a year, special trip that is!

Happy trails to you!

P.S. Watch out for that panel! It's a pinch hazard!

Eric


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

If you have not been there Doug you will love Laguna Seca. The corkscrew is absolutely awesome! It is one of the largest elevation changes on any race track around. I had a chance to ride the motorcycle around the track once this year.







See if you can work your way on to the track with that Miata, they just repaved the entire track this year! If you can I advise staying at the Monterey Plaza Hotel on Canery Row. Great Hotel, but slightly spendy.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

If your looking for a place to eat in Monterey try Abalenetti's on Montery's fisherman's wharf.
it is the last one on the left.








My wife and i will drive there from San jose just for the antipasta plate.
There is usually a man with a monkey (organ grinder) who takes quarters from kids at the beginning of the
wharf.(fun stuff)
If you want a little more romantic/upscale try Fandango's in Pacific grove (great experience)

Have fun at the Races...........Enjoy the good weather.....enjoy the good life!

I just saw the father/son thing.......Skip fandango's........the aquarium rocks! and you can sign him up to scuba/snorkle in their preserve if you have time.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice!

I would also suggest the aquarium if time permits. We also like Bubba Gump's on canery row with ocean view tables. Stuff all over the walls & ceiling that the kiddies like. Enjoy


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

You might want to stop off at San Juan Bautista, on the way down, and grab a nice spinach salad.









Gilligan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

SPINACH SALAD? Don't eat the spinach unless it was fresh. Gilligan, you wouldn't want to hurt your "little buddy," would you?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I would also suggest the aquarium if time permits. We also like Bubba Gump's


Bubba Gumps was my DS's first request when we talked about going!







We ate there last time down, and the kids loved it (not to mention the gift shop!







). Hopefully there will be time for the aquarium. DW and kids did it last time, while I was out gawking at all things Italian and red, and I would love to see it!

Geez! You know, I'm getting a little excited about this now too!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> We will be flying into San Jose, then jumping into a waiting Miata* (top down of course!)


Ahhh, recruiting young PDX_ Jr. to help soften up PDX_Shannon when you start working the "wouldn't a new Miata be nice" angle - Smart, very smart!









Enjoy the time with your son!


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't want to dampen your spirits but San Jose is one of the worst airports in the US. You'll have a nice long walk to get on a bus to take you to the rental car lot...then a nice long drive, back through the airport complex to get out. Hope you know your way around out there, have a good map, or a GPS, it's damn confusing.

If you've got checked bags...count on an hour before you and the Miata are moving!

Bubba's is a great recommendation, especially with a youngster!

Did a similar trip a few years back when my DS was 21..hit all 5 baseball stadiums in CA in 8 days. Memorable trip

Stan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doug,

Not to worry, San Jose Airport is not that bad...

You and your son have a wonderful time together...Hopefully you'll have time to check out New Brighton State Beach and the Santa Cruz Boardwalk while you're there









Expecting a full scenario and photos upon your return home








Dawn


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Is this what you were looking for?





































Do you know the way to San Jose?
I've been away so long. I may go wrong and lose my way.
Do you know the way to San Jose?
I'm going back to find some peace of mind in San Jose.









L.A. is a great big freeway.
Put a hundred down and buy a car.
In a week, maybe two, they'll make you a star
Weeks turn into years. How quck they pass
And all the stars that never were
Are parking cars and pumping gas









Do you know the way to San Jose?
They've got a lot of space. There'll be a place where I can stay
I was born and raised in San Jose
I'm going back to find some peace of mind in San Jose.









Fame and fortune is a magnet.
It can pull you far away from home
With a dream in your heart you're never alone.
Dreams turn into dust and blow away
And there you are without a friend
You pack your car and ride away









I've got lots of friends in San Jose
Do you know the way to San Jose?
Can't wait to get back to San Jose.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

The San Jose airport is not really that bad, especially since they finished the Guadalupe Parkway (CA 87) upgrade, making it a little easier to get in and out. I would much rather deal with SJC than here at ATL.

Oh, and while at the Aquarium, keep an eye out for Capt. Kirk, Mr. Spock, and a pregnant whale being taken care of by that 7th Heaven lady. (a little Star Trek trivia)









Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NICE! Have a great time with PDX_Bobcat AND the Miata!!!

He must be soooooo excited!!! Just him and Dad goin' on a trip!!!!

That's what memories are made of....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Have a great time Doug..............................................sorry you re stuck driving a Miata


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

nonny said:


> sorry you re stuck driving a Miata


Yeah, what can I say John? The Ferrari F430 was $3,000/Day (Really!) and that was just a tad much, considering it would be parked most of the time. That Shelby GT-H Mustang is still bouncing around in my head though.









In any case, thanks for all the great tips guys! I'm sure it will be a great trip.Oh yeah, the hotel has WiFi, so...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Ahhh - now you're talking - what a great time! THESE are the things DS will remember when he's puzzling out how to deal with HIS DS.

Sluggo



PDX_Doug said:


> Just booked a trip for my DS (9) and I to Monterey, CA the weekend of October 20-22.
> We will be flying into San Jose, then jumping into a waiting Miata* (top down of course!) and heading for the ALMS season finale race at Laguna Seca. I can not tell you how excited he is!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------

